# For tjw: Instrument Panel Photo....



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

tjw,
It took me a long time to get from A to B. I'm just too illiterate on computer stuff, especially working with photos. I posted a photo of my instrument panel on the Test Board(I believe it's the last section on the list here). But, it comes out giant size, and I can not figure out my newly downloaded Kodak Photo-Share. It might not have a re-size capability.
On another note, were you aware that the Kohler twin comes with a 1/8" NPT oil port? I asked because I see where you installed an adapter at the filter.
Anyway, I hope I can learn about re-sizing photos. And, what I mean is learning how to make ALL the photos that I download from my camera about 1/3 size, from what they are.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I can see that the photo will not open all the way. Send me your e-mail address, I'll e-mail it to you. 
my address is:
[email protected]


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Willie…

Click on this link. It will take you to HP Photo’s picture sharing site.
Sign up and become a member, it’s free. johndeere directed me to this 
site and ever since I have had no problems posting pictures. You can
even resize you pictures from Huge to Normal to Tiny with one click.


http://hpphoto.com/servlet/com.us.L...p=index3.html&DIRECT=show&goNext=photosharing


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

aegt5000,
From you, and from many, many others, the implication is that ALL software that comes with digital cameras, or is downloaded from internet sites, is screwed up. We've bought 3 different cameras, trying to find just one that works in the way 99% of us would like. Is there a camera that comes with sensible software? Why should we have to re-size EVERY darn picture we take, resize to a "normal" size, a size that is suitable for the purpose that everybody has? It would make me feel really good if I could find ONE person on this planet that prefers giant pictures, every time. I don't get it. I should stick to mechanical things, I can solve mechanical problems, not computer problems. It makes me feel like I was born 40 years too late.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

aegt5000 help out us dummies, before signing up for hpphoto, do the pictures from the camera have to be downloaded to the c drive first, or directly to hpphoto? thanks for any information.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

tjw,

I use hpphoto all the time. When I plug my camera, Sony Cybershot, into the USB post, it shows up as an icon similar to a hard drive. I usually copy pics I want to keep into a folder on the main drive. Up loading pics to hpphoto is very similar to attaching pics in your e.mail program (I use Yahoo). 

Cameras usually have a menu to select the size of the photo you want to take. I can select size by xxx by xxx or the option of "e.mail". That's the one I use. Check your manual and it should explain this feature.

Greg


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

tjw,
I received your email. I sent you 2 photos, one of my wife on the Husqie and one of the instrument panel. Please reply by e-mail if you receive the photos. Apparentyl, this new Kodak program uses its own e-mail server, whereas my previous Kodak program used my Microsoft Outlook for e-mailing the photos. Neither program was user friendly, it took me forever to learn the old program, and now I'm in for another forever. The new e-mail system has one feature that the old one had, it sends e-mailed photos in appropriate e-mail size. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

and here i thought it was just me, take a picture of the gt and enjoy 3/4 of the picture of skyline that wasnt even in the view finder before finding the tractor. when i download to my hpphotosmart printer, they come out normal, download on computer they are usually huge. here again i was born 45 plus years too late.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks greg, i have the dscp51, just ckd the menu setting with my glasses on, yep there is an email setting. thanks.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

tjw in kans

Sorry I was late, glad Greg was able to help you.

I just load the pictures from the camera onto the computer and
don't usually worry about size. After they are on my "C" I go to
HP Photo, click on "Upload Pictures" and select the pic'c I want
to upload. This I very easy to do. After the pic's are uploaded
on my HP Photo album, just select the picture you want to include
in your post and click "Create Auction Link" HP Photo will create 
the link, you sellect Small, Medium or Large and preview the link.
Then just copy and paste the link onto text box of your post.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I've been trying and trying. I downloaded HPphoto, and moved everything was going OK except it kept giving me a Security Warning, that I had to install and run http//:hpphoto.com/downloads/ReadFileApplet.cab
Which I finally did(I was fearful), and then it let me go on a move some photos to HPPhoto. But, it will not let me attach them to a post. I go through the steps, and when I try to Submit Reply, I keep getting a:
Bulletin Message
You have attempted to upload an invalid type of attachment. The vallid extensions for attachments are: gif jpg png txt zop jpeg doc avi psd tif mp3 wav avi

Forum Jump
Select one

It's driving me crazy


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Willie,

I'm a bit confused. You say "I downloaded HPphoto and moved.." I have never "downloaded" HPphoto, I simply go to their website. Could you explain? What did you download?

I have never seen the Security Warning, but it seems like you got that fixed.

"But, it will not let me attach them to a post." What do you mean? After you uploaded the pics, opened the album they're in, clicked on one pic to view it, did you click on the "create link" button at the upper right corner of that window? Did you then choose the size you want, copy the "code" in the window and then paste it in the text window or attachment window of a forum or e.mail program.

What format have you taken the pic in, or saved it in? There should be a "format" menu item on your camera. Find it and choose jpeg or jpg. These are the easiest and most common format(s) to post in e.mails and forums. You should also be able to select a pic and "Save As" in your photo software. Again, choose jpeg or jpg.

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok Willie, You say you want to resize photos? Go to any search engine (Yahoo, Google Msn.com search) and type in power toys for microsoft. This will lead you to a download site where you can download a image resizer for the microsoft "My Pictures" . Once that is complete when ever you want to resize a picture you simply left click the picture and the resizer is listed, click on that and you can resize the photo.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Greg,
I apologize for not using proper terminology. I followed aeGT5000's suggestion(several posts above). I joined HPPhoto. I moved 4 photos from my new Kodak photo place to it. My new photo place is KodakEasyshare because my old Picture Easy 3.1 which I used successfully in my old laptop is not compatable with my big Dell which has XP Professional. The camera I'm using, becuase it takes high resolution photos, and I kinda know how to use it, is a Kodak DC265Zoom. It has always taken photos such that the format comes out jpeg. I took the batteries out to charge them the other day, and I noticed that I had to set the date and time in it(something that hadn't happen before). Could it be that it's so stupid as to change into a format that nobody uses? Here's the url for the photo of my instrument panel, it's in the HPPoto program, which BTW does everything that aeGT5000 said it did. This photo is one I took after I changed the batteries in the camera, BUT I downloaded it from the camera into KodakEasyshare along with many others that were in the camera. I also moved all other photos in my C drive into the new Easyshare(they're all there), but I only moved 4 into HP. 
the following is what I pasted into the browse box which is under the larger reply box. but, when I click on submit reply, it doesn't go. It gives me the error message.



http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=54cb3095-64de-2c74-3b44-27e12cdf3808&size=lg

OOPS, I just tried to open the photo, and it opened, but I must've selected a different one, one of the 4 which is in the album that's in HP. This indicates that I don't need to use the browse business for just enclosing a link to a photo. I'll try again using the photo of the panel.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll try again to enclose a link to the photo of my instrument panel. I've added an oil pressure gauge and a tach.

http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=32711c7f-5558-1d5d-706c-5ac264c4751a&size=lg


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

OK, so I now have a method of enclosing a link to a photo. I must say that it takes me several steps to get to where I can copy the photo url onto my clipboard. For one, I have to type in my name and password to get into the photos in hpphoto.
So, does this mean that my photo format is compatible for the purpose of attaching a photo to a post, here on this forum?
And, how do I do that?
Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Pic in a post*

Willie,

You've got the steps and format down now.

Here's youre pic "embeded" into the post (as opposed to "attached" to the post.)

<img src=http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=32711c7f-5558-1d5d-706c-5ac264c4751a&size=lg>

Here's the code you should type, img src=..... replacing the ....'s with the address of your photo, which is:

"http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=32711c7f-5558-1d5d-706c-5ac264c4751a&size=lg"

The full code will look like this:
img src=http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=32711c7f-5558-1d5d-706c-5ac264c4751a&size=lg

Simply type a < at the beginning and a > at the end, no spaces, submit and your pic will appear!

Be sure to push the "Post Reply" button at the bottom of the page and use it's window, not the "quick reply" window. This will allow you to preview your reply to see if it is OK before you submit it.

Greg


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Willie,

Here's your pic in the "original" size. When you create a link, choose "original" or simply delete the "lg" or "sm" from the end of the link (..size=lg or size=sm) and it will come out like this.

<img src=http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=32711c7f-5558-1d5d-706c-5ac264c4751a&size=>

Greg


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Willie…
I got to hand it to you.
That is one good looking instrument panel.
Very Nice Job.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

good looking job willie, looks like i need to find a different bezel for my oil pressure gauge, yours looks much better. was the amp gauge standard equip qn the husq? looks a lot better than sears.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

A1 job Willie looks great:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

The ammeter on the left and the hour meter on the right are standard Husqvarna equipment. I only added the small oil pressure gauge and the tachometer.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks willie, both factory gauges look better than sears plus there is no monkey business printing on the right side of the dash. i have yet to see one of these tractors at the local lowes store.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

how do you install a tach on the tractor? i want to put one on my sears tractor. by the way the dash looks good:what101:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking dash Willie! Keep those pics and posts coming!


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Craftsman-Man,
The tach installation was most simple. Take a look on the SenDEC website for info and list of products. The tach for my Kohler V-twin is a combo tach and hour meter. It requires only ONE wire(which you order from them). It connects to the spade on the meter and the other end is wrapped 4 times around the one of the spark plug cable.
The oil pressure gauge was tricky. In all my searching, I only found one source for a small diameter gauge. The problem is, it only comes in a direct mount(you screw it on to the oil port). I had to go to "Radio Shack" and scrounge up a plastic ring that I could split and make it fit tight around the gauge. I used epoxy J-B Weld to glue it onto the gauge. This ring forms the stop on the gauge so that it doesn't come out all the way through the hole in the panel. Here's a trade secret: BOTH gauges are GLUED to the panel with a secret glue, Elmer's Stix-All(hard to find). All the necessary brass fittings and 1/8" copper tube come in a kit that I bought at Advance Auto Parts for $8, and the VDO gauge was $24 plus shipping. The Kohler twin has an oil port on the valley cover between the 2 cyl heads, immediately below the carburetor.
BTW Elmers Stix-All is similar to clear silicone caulk, except that the adhesive index is unbelievable. It remains pliable, but never lets go. It comes in a small 5/8 oz tube, and it's expensive.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

yo willie, i was looking at the sendec round hour meter/tach, does the tach read constantly while the engine is running or does it have to be switched back and forth manually? another concern, it appears to be powered internally by a battery like my flat mount sendec hour meter. wonder how long these will last and what happens to the hours when the battery goes dead? think i might opt for a direct install hour meter like the husq. design and maybe add the sendec tach if the tach reads all the time while the engine is running and use it for tach purposes only and not worry about the hour meter in it. too bad sears dashes arent like your husq. dash.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

tjw,
This is an embarrasing question. I was very curious about this myself, but I put it on the backburner because the tach display seems to be on all the time the engine is running. There's more to this story. Back when I decided to buy a riding lawn mower/tractor, the main motivation came from having to pay the city of San Antonio for cutting down the wild growth on my big lot. There's an ordinance here that states vacant lots have to be kept up. About 8 months prior to that, the neighbor had called me(I lived in EL Paso back then) to ask me if I would cut the growth, so I asked him to find somebody to do it. He did, and I sent him the money. About the time the city of San Antone tracked me down to present me the bill, I decided that at these prices I could pay for my own mower. After 4 weeks of research(mostly on the other forum, and by looking around), I decided to buy a DLT3000 with the Honda engine. It was on sale for what I thought I could splurge/justify. I ordered the SenDEC for that engine, and about 3 days later I went to Sears to buy the LT. You see, I was very ignorant of little tractor, and I thought that kind of machine could do a bit of ground engagement. Just prior to going to purchase the machine, I had gotten some information describing the basic difference between between LT and GT. And, I started having serious thoughts of what my mission was, and that perhaps I should listen to some of the advice I had received by guys like johndeere. I went to Sears, I saw the DLT3000 and it looked as sexy as ever. BUT, I saw a GT5000, and I changed my mind. Sears didn't have the automatic model in stock, and none of the other stores here had it either. So, I went home and got on the computer, and that's how I learned about the GTH2548, and where I could buy one(Lowes). The guys on that forum also told me all about the 10% coupon. I found a Lowes that had it, I looked it over really well, my wife liked it, I liked it, we bought it. One of the attractions was the instruments, and the panel. The SenDEC I received did not work with the Kohler ignition. I sent it back and they sent me the one for the Kohler. At that point, I only needed the tach, since my new tractor had an hour meter. When I installed it and saw that it continously displayed RPM, I forgot all about it being an hour meter. So, I can't answer your question. It might be that it momentarily displays the hours when you first start the engine, or when you shut it off. I'll check it next time. 
As to the battery, I don't know how long it'll last, hopefully 25 years. I assume there's a battery in there, it's all a potted circuit board.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

tjw,

Here's some info for you:

http://www.sendec.com/meters/html/80610x.html

The unit probably has a long life Ion MH battery sealed inside. Life probably about 10 years. (I'm guessing). 

Greg


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

More junk. Not sure of the hours? Mark the day you got the tractor on a calendar and then use your head to average out use/hours based on month/season/chores. That's what they did with the old Farmalls, Johnny Pops, Fords, etc. and they're still running - many over 50 years old.

Rapping fishing line around a spark plug just so you have more to look at on the dash? Why not mount a huge mirrior on the bumper facing yourselves as you drive so that you can monitor your facial expressions everytime you mow. Better yet, mount a video camera inside the mower deck so that you can calculate the relative velocity of each blade of grass as they spin out of control under your domain of over monitorized frolic.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah....well they use to go to town on horseback and cut the grass with pushmowers too. But along came advancements in technology, now everyones using those cars and trucks to get to town and cutting their grass with those confounded contraptions called tractors.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks great willie... too bad theres no speedometer...


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

bottom line, would any of you buy a tractor on someones words of being low hours? i have seen small tractors advertised as only used one season, called the number and found it to be a mowing service, one season, maybe a 1000 hours? been pressure washed constantly to keep it looking like new? i prefer an hour meter, yeah i know they can be disconnected or installed during midyear use. that is why i would prefer to buy new or buy from someone that i know.


----------

